# questions



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi, my bf and I are planning to go to Thailand for a quick vacation, any mods that I can reach out to via PM for some strange questions....

Thanks,
Strange anie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

strange.annie said:


> Hi, my bf and I are planning to go to Thailand for a quick vacation, any mods that I can reach out to via PM for some strange questions....
> 
> Thanks,
> Strange anie


The moderators on this forum are here to ensure members follow the rules - nothing else.

We/they don't have any special knowledge nor expertise, any more than any other member of the forum.

By all means ask your questions on the forum (as long as they aren't discussing anything illegal  )


----------

